# anyone using or used crm london for egg share /ivf?how is it??



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi girls   has anyone used crm London for their egg share ivf treatment as we are starting  the cycle in Jan /Feb and it would nice (and reassuring)   to hear from someone else who has used it before or is also going for treatment at the same time.i have searched the site and CRM doesn't come up much ..so if its a really dodgy place then please let me know ..cheers..love hugs and     to everyone xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello Emmy! 

Well, we are going to the Cromwell in Swansea - I have our appointment booked for the 3rd of Jan and we are so excited! 

I can give you an update then

Lots of love

Carrie


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi emmy,

we use cardiff LWC and then swansea cromwell for EC/ET. SO far things have been okay

good luck

ritz.


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi Carrie hi ritz thanks for the replies. good luck carrie and dh for the 3rd 
i dint realise crm was a chain of fertility centres!   thanks again and good luck to you both! xx


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Hiya

Sorry didn't have Egg Share however I started an IVF cycle in September/October at CRM London. Unfortunately I ended up with OHSS so the IVF was abandoned before ET.  But I have 3 blastocysts waiting for FET which we will start again in January.  I've found all the nurses and staff fantastic throughout the treatments and Mr Foreman is great (very straight talking and knowledgable).

I was recommended the clinic by two separate friends who both have had BFPs with IUI (one was with doner sperm).



Good luck!

Mustard
xx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi girls going for my consultation today very exited will ley you all kn ow how i got on thanks for your replies x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Emmy! 

Report back - I go tomorrow! 

Fingers crossed for  you!


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi girls ,i am finally home after battling through the London underground    we arrived at the clinic wow..its very modern very welcoming just ignore the battleaxe receptionist  .our consultant was a lovely Chinese man very down to earth and really understanding and positive,and most of all explained whats going to happen in plain English for people like moi!!  .
i had a internal scan eww. which told me i have a fab womb and some good sized ovary's and lots of  follicles/?? apparently i will react well to the drugs he plans to give me over the next few months  .
they took some blood tests which is jolly handy as i wont have to  get them in my docs now.my next apt is in 3 weeks when they talk to you more about the ivf process more in depth and you get to spk to the nurse/counsellor also.
i was really nervous on the way up there bit its hard to feel anxious around Mr Chinese man (forget his name really sorry have info in my car and i am not moving from this chair.   good luck xxx
Emma xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Well done Emmy! 

I had mine this morning and I have been told that I have been accepted as an Egg Share - just waiting for all my bloods to be done at my GP - saves me £250.00!! they have the biggies done so it is just HIV and Hep which have been done before and is all clear! 

I am so excited!


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Caznox and Emmy 

Really pleased both your appointments went well.. its lovely to have fellow CRM London users as there don't appear to be too many on here and I think they're fab at the clinic.

Dr Yeung is the Chinese guy Emmy and he is lovely - really gentle when doing scans etc and great sense of humour!  

Good luck to you both   ... I'll hopefully be off to the clinic on Monday to start my downregging for FET.

Mustard
x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi Mustard,
dr yeung bless him thanks for reminding me ! i wish you so much luck for monday looks like you will one step ahead of me and caz nox so you will have to fill us what its like! ohhh i am sooo  exited i really hope it works for us all woo hoo i can feel it in my waters!
  GOOD LUCK !! XXXX


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi emmylou!

Me and my partner are now starting the egg share prog at Cromwell London - We`re at the same stage you are - We had our initial consulation 15th Dec, we`re just waiting for one last blood test result (chromosonal studies) ...then we`re off to the follow up app/councelling around the 30th jan- ISH!. 

We found everybody there really really warm and friendly - The only tiny thing i had to grumble about was the room at the end of the waiting room where you fill in forms for recipient match, get weighed etc, wasnt private..... But thats all! So far we were impressed   

Apparantly its all moving to Harley street - Did they tell you that?

Well im glad your consultation went well for you   I`ll be looking out for your posts probably because we struggled to find anyone else recieving treatment there too! - I think your slightly ahead of us aswell because we`ve got to wait about 2-3 weeks for blood results......... But if all goes well i think we`d be cycling roughly around the same time......

Hope all goes well for you in future, take care xxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi evette!, 
this is why i love this site, its great to have someone to talk to and who is doing the same things.
i really Hope we are cycle buddies and can support each other through the treatment!

i am a bit worried now tho as i dint have any forms to fill out only a few concent forms for the legal side of it all.
He asked me my height ,weight ,eye colour and hair colour and then just wrote it down on his notes?. .
i didn't have any form about donor matching he did say what s your hobby..
in which i went blank the only thing that sprang to mind was getting drunk falling out of cab clinging on to dh as we get the key in the door and then ringing kebab shop..
so i just said reading   ohh dear.
 now i am very concerned  they saw something on the scan that meant i couldn't donate?..but then he seemed happy and said see you 3 weeks arghh!! oh im gonna ring them now ill let you know how i got on !!!


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi girlies
I think this is where Im going tomorrow. Ive got my first consultation to get on the egg share programme at Harley street. Hopefully we can start really soon.
Can you let me know how your initial consultations went. 
Lotsky


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Emmy, 

I only signed a few forms - and they asked me what my hobbies were - I said Art/Socialising...I bet they think I am a drunk now! oh no! They said my bloods should take a few weeks to come back but the Doc said something that they have someone already in mind I do not know if it was a slip of the tongue or not! I hope not!


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Lol @ emmylou (Well reading the kebab menu counts maybe)!


The recipient matching form is very basic really, just the obvious characteristics - Sounds like he just filled it in for you.   I didnt get the hobbies question tho...... Hmm, cant see that they`d match people who both liked scubadiving or something?!  


Your scan was fine  They told you everything was good   I saw Dr S Nair (the indian lady) ..... she said the whole drug regime only takes around 5 weeks! Which doesn`t sound right to me? I thought it was;

- Contraceptive pill minimum 2weeks
- Down regulation 4-6 weeks
- Follicle Stimulation 2-3 weeks

Its soooooo big this whole process and so mind consuming, exciting and scary that ive got all estimates scribbled down in my diary! 

Have you booked your follow up app then emmylou? Did they give you a rough date for starting the contraceptive pill?


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

Its soooooo big this whole process and so mind consuming, exciting and scary that ive got all estimates scribbled down in my diary!  
got that in one !!!(wish i did that.).dh was scribbling things down in his pda but im sure he was doodling to take his mind of sperm samples!
i have been told to wait for a letter from them and to expect to return in approx 3 weeks? to spk to the nurse ect and to start down reggen,im sure once i get back up there it will become clear.
i think i will take a note book this time!i am so exited worried and full of hope it takes over you doesn't it..its all i think about recently.i really cant wait..which is scary because i don't want to get my hopes up but then i have my lovely but mad hubby there for me so ill cope 
2007 is the year for us all yeah baby!!xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi girls

so glad your appointments are going well.....

evette - Dr nair used to work cardiff/swansea and is by far the best fertility doc i have had   
the process i had with her took 5 weeks - dont' count the pill, then downreg 2-3 weeks and stimm for 2 ish weeks. 

caz - mr m had someone in mind for me straight away - i think they have so many waiting that they match you up easily...

just so you know for the matching process they fill in an initial matching form which sounds like the ones you had - then when you are matched etc and downregging or on the pill they give you lots of forms to fill in including the 'green' form - these are the important ones and you can write a message on there to any child that may be born from your donation etc.....i found it a bit intense and had to think carefully about the message as in 16/18 years time a child could read it to find out about you.  

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I had Dr Nair in Cromwell for my first appointment - and she would not let me egg share as I had never been pregnant before!! 

We actually ended up having IUI and getting pregnant first time, but as you can see he was born sleeping. 

Dr M is brilliant! He only lives up the road from us too!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

caz
we too started when Dr nair was there - she's hands down the best doc we've ever had   sorry she wouldn't let you share though   bit wierd!

we had some trouble with a nurse at swansea when we lost our little one - due to that we switched to cardiff and have worked hard to start trusting the staff there - we find it very hard after our bad experience and i'm still having counselling about the situation that happened   
saying that we have felt quite comfortable with Mr M and he knows what happened etc (it was when Dr nair was there). Due to the situation it is agreed that i'll be handed over to an obsetrician asap if i fall pg again without the clinic doing a scan or any tests etc - are there any special plans in place due to your loss? (sorry i don't know if you are at risk again from fatty liver   )  

On a brighter note mr m seems to have had quite a few twins concieved there in the last few months so we can but hope  

do you live in wales? we're in cardiff....

ritz.


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm a bit confused .. is Cromwell the same as CRM London - are you sure we're not talking about two different clinics?  

Emmy - you're definitely in the same place as me because of the Lovely Dr Yeung!  Just to assure you the nurses go through all the legalities and explain a lot of the procedures in the nurse planning meeting which they do on the same day as your down regging starts.  Both you and OH have to be in attendance to sign all the forms. 

Well AF arrived today on schedule (for once I was glad to see her) so going to phone the clinic first thing for an appointment later in the day to start the prostap.

Good luck to all of us!

Mustard
x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Ritz, 

Yes - I will be classed as very high risk pregnancy - it will not happen again, but they have told me that they would deliver me early and have scans as often as I want to. They have even told me that I can stay in hospital as long as I want too! Not that I would! To be honest - my emergency midwife was partly to blame - but there is nothing I can do as it is extremly rare and there has never been another case before. I dellivered in Bridgeend and without a doubt I will be heading back there? I live in Swansea - orginally a londoner but moved to Wales to start a family - how ironic is that! hahah 

I though CRM was the same as Cromwell?? There are the same Docs arnt they?


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Ritz im chuffed now you`ve said Dr Nair is the best in your opinion - I thought she was lovely too....., Why not count the pill for the drug regime tho? Isnt it possible that someone could need 4-5 weeks on the pill? (Hope not!) - 5 weeks sounds much better to me....!

Caz why on earth didnt they let you egg share though? Thats so strange - Surely the ULTIMATE reason your there in the first place?!?!?! 

Mustard - I assume they`re the same!

Well this thread (whateva its called!) is good - glad to find others at the same clinic  

Good luck to everyone for upcoming dates/appointments   xxx


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh yeah....... Do any of you ladies know about Cromwells policy for sharing with 2 recipients if a large number of eggs are retrieved?

Its something thats just worrying me a little bit.... I really really dont want to sound selfish so please dont think i am! 

Its just that if all goes well and we get a good number of eggs, me and dp would like to freeze remaining embryos for the future.... (and so could the recipient couple hopefully)

We`re very happy to beable to help another couple but as you all know its something you have to get your head around!.... and treatment for us is beginning soon and i think the thought of more than 1 recipient might confuse me   Does anyone understand? or do you think im being mean?!

xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Evette, 

I asked that q about recipients and Dr M said that it will only go to 1 couple/family no matter how many we get! I was quite relived at that too! 

He also told me that I am allowed to egg share 3 times - of course as long as they are getting good results. 

We were really upset with Dr Nair for refusing us, but hey ho, we DID get pregnant first go at IUI so no hard feelings there at all! 

I am excited about Egg sharing - we have been offered by the family to have one go without sharing but I feel better in myself egg sharing and it is always something I have strong feelings about.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

i assumed CRM was cromwell  - anyone know for definate? I go to the londons women clinic now but they have the contract with swansea cromwell to do ET/EC...it's very confusing  

caz like you Mr M said one family only - i had 10 eggs and kept 5 so no issues in wales   

Evette just check with your clinic as some clinics do sometimes give to 2 recipients but here in wales they only give to 1. I'm glad you liked Dr nair - i miss her  
they do not count the pill as it is not strictly part of the drug regime (i have never taken it in IVF), they simply give it to match up and control the cycle around the clinic times more easily.....that's why they don't count it (bit naughty really cos it makes it sound like 5 weeks but might really be 7+  ) 

have appointment tomorrow as clinic had a cancellation - wish me luck  

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

ohhh good luck Ritz, report back to us all!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nichola

wishing you lots of luck for ur appt tomorrow

      

Let us know how u get along

Emxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi evette didn't know anything about that policy for sharing with 2 recipients if a large number of eggs are retrieved god i have a Lotta questions under my arm for my next apt! its all your fault he will be kickin your ass when he sees you! its great this thread was started,i will be keeping my eyes open now when i go up there next for any ff girlys! 

caz nox and ritz i think your clinic is the crm ill ask them when i go back

ritz i hope your apt went great let us know x
mustard thanks for the reassurance this whole process is mind boggling and overwhelming that my mind goes into overdrive and i forget things and  get all worried about daft things god help me on my two  week wait    saying that god help my poor long suffering hubby  
keep in touch all you lot on this thread xxx that sounded a bit gangster ish didn't it !!


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanx ladies....

I wish i was in wales now! Hopefully it will be a simple 50/50 split but i will definately ask for sure. Because i read about a lady who got 21 eggs but only ended up with 6 or something! and she was really shocked because at e/c she thought she`d have 15.....

Still confused about the pill    lol, Im wondering does that mean you could be on it for 1 week, 4wks or 5wks even, that it just depends.... 

Good luck 4 tomorrow ritz  Im sure it will go great! ....     


xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi all just to let you know that the CRM clinic is not part of the cromwell chain its a totally different hospital altogether i got confused too      i also use the londons womens clinic then onto cromwell swansea or london for ec and et good luck to you all love jo xxx


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi guys....my name's Elle.....sorry to jump in at everyone!

I just saw CRM and thought Ohmigod! Thank goodness for this thread! I have been having treatment there and anyone would have thought it was outer mongolia for all the information you get on the place!

Anyway, like everyone said, it's great.....people are so friendly and Dr Yeong (spelling?) is fantastic! I'm due to have my Prostap injection on Monday and then the rollercoaster can begin.

Just wondering...did anyone else have a 'high' FSH? I have unexplained infertility and was told mine was 9.5. CRM initially said they wouldn't do treatment on anyone who's levels were above 9 and I cried buckets......until my next FSH test showed up lower - at 8.1. Does anyone know what that all means - I thought initially they meant I was menopausal.....and I'm only 29! 

Anyway, fingers crossed.....it looks like we are all roughly at the same point in the treatment so just hope 2007 brings us all some babylove.

Els


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

looks like i'm not in the crm then   

to claify i use cardiff londons women clinic - then swansea cromwell for EC/ET  

perhaps us cromwell chicks need to move onto a cromwell other thread? the other one is cromwell darlington on the e/s board   i'll put one there now


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

ha ha you blomin nutters using our thread!!! we all thought the same same though      got to laugh..the names are soo similar!!!! still love to you all xxx


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hmm

I swear i still dont get it       Nevermind!


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Well Emmy just looks like it's you and me using CRM London  

Let me know how you get on.  I'm 3 days into the down regging for my FET, sorry not doing egg share but it's nice to speak to someone at the same clinic.


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi mustard! looks that way!! 
whats the down regging like is it ok?im going for my apt in 2 weeks tpo start that so i hope its alright!keep in touch its nice to have some one who is in the same clinc xx


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Hiya

Last time when I was doing the actual IVF it was fine, but I must say D/Ring this time has all been a bit hormonal - one minute I'm being a right stroppy whatnot (ie. the worst ever PMT)   and the next minute I'm in tears  , but H has been fantastic and very patient and understanding.  It has eased off a bit now thank goodness.  I'm not sure if its because I've had the injection along with taking the pill (which stops my ovaries producing follicles) as I'm on FET.  Other than that I've had no side effects which some people get like headaches etc.

I'm back to CRM a week on Monday for my baseline scan to check everything has stopped and then 8 days later for regular scans to check my lining .. so you never know we might be going around the same time  

Keep in touch!

Mustard
x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

shouldn't laugh as it will be me soon but ha ha your poor old hubs!  mines dreading it as i am a old bag during my pmt week , i am really exited tho as it means its a step closer to our dream   
i hate the underground so much it really does my head in,
! i am really worried when we have the embies put in about being knocked about on the trains are you?! i will kickin some ass that day should anyone push past me   !! 

i hope every thing is well for monday.. i wish they had a different way to scan you it made us so sad look at the screen its to similar to a prenatal scan huh?   still wont be long for us fingers crossed   take care hun xxx


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

I hate the tube too but only have a few stops from Waterloo to Baker Street and I've been up and down so many times now I'm sort of used to it! I think for ET though we'll probably drive in, we did for EC too as they don't recommend using public transport after that as you have a general anaesthetic.

I completely understand what you say about scans, but as I've never been pg   I've never had a prenatal one, so I associate it with IVF rather than that, but must be hard for you.  

You take care now and "speak" soon.

Mustard
x


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Hiya, I'm at crm too and have just had injection for down regging. Has anyone looked at the thread for 'what to eat' during tx? I'm trying the water/milk/protein from today....not sure if it will help...xx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi ebjones x good luck with the down ******!1   he he me next woo hoo!! 
i printed of the food list and pinned it up on my wall it doesn't sound to good tho..i hate nuts and pinapple juice and cant stand milk and run around screaming when i have to take tablets so im gonna do really well!!!!      
im sure the milk thingy must work..i looked through lots the the threads and looked if they had bfp before i took any notes down,
eating well must help your bod all round mustn't it i have found not having my Friday night bottle of wine HELL!! and its only been 15 days 6 hours since i last drank (not that im counting!!)   keep in touch its nice to have another girly on board this thread woo hoo go crm girls!!  
ps mustard..we have decided to get a hotel for the night when the embies are on board as i think the trains will do more harm than good ? do you know of any cheap but nice ones nearby? xx

emma xx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

ps blew ya up to 7 its supposed to be lucky? xx


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Ahh, I know the feeling.....this is day 2 of no chocolate or alcohol and I'm going looopy! When it gets to Saturday and I can't sink a few chardonnays I'm going to be a beastyho to be around! I'd better warn my man. 

Well the injec. of Prostap was ok, although the nurse at my surgery did it in my butt - I thought it was meant to go in your stomach?!! Maybe she didn't like the look of me!

I felt ok straight after but in the evening had a pounding headache......then today had a bloated belly and felt knackered. So I started looking on the net for side effects (hypocondriac alert!) and saw that Prostap was meant to stop your periods. But CRM said I should phone when I start AF?!? I'm confused. And then to make things worse, when I phoned them yesterday to say I'd had my Prostap, they said my recipient was having 'a few problems'.....relationship?...or what?? So now I'm worrying they are going to drop out.

Well, I guess there's no point stressing it too much, just gotta take each step at a time. When are you set for downregging emmyloupink? 

It's a great site this......so glad I'm not alone xx


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

ps thanks for blowing me up to 7....that's my lucky number as I was born on 7th/77 so that's gotta mean something!! xx


----------

